# Trump keeps embarrassing our party



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Trump suggested today that the 2nd amendment be used against Hillary. He's doomed. Looks like we will have to live with the liberals for at least 4 more years. He's such an embarrassment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sorry you are embarrassed.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

If you believe the libs that is what he said. If you are a thinking man, 80 million gun owners voting for Trump could make a difference.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The 2nd Amendment ain't about duck hunting.
It is to provide a mechanism to remove a tyrannical government.
Will Hillary get elected? Will she curtail liberty and freedom as she has repeatedly promised?

The Republicans may be your party, the Republican party left me a dozen years ago.
I am a Constitutional conservative.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep. A dipwad at work told me Trump was calling for gun owners to assassinate Hillary.

So stupid. All the crap she has pulled gets a free pass, and they twist his words and meanings.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I saw the speech. He indeed said it and suggested her Supreme Court nominees be treated the same way.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> I saw the speech. He indeed said it and suggested her Supreme Court nominees be treated the same way.


I saw the speech as well, assassination is not what I got out of it. However I don't care if the republican party is embarrassed or not. They were their own demise


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Either you support the 2nd or you do not!
Either you support the candidate who supports the Constitution or you do not!
It is a simple choice


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> Trump suggested today that the 2nd amendment be used against Hillary. He's doomed. Looks like we will have to live with the liberals for at least 4 more years. He's such an embarrassment.


Let's say Hillary wins. Let's say she appoints a couple justices. Let's say they rule in favor of tyranny. 
What are YOU going to do?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The 2nd Amendment is the law of the land. We can use that law to defeat Hillary, because she has promised to ignore or break it. Respect for the law, not violence, may be her undoing. I believe that is what Trump meant.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

"I know not what course others may take, but as for me, I say give me liberty or give me death" Patrick Henry

"the tree of liberty needs to be watered at times with the blood of patriots and tyrants" Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Joe Smith said:


> "I know not what course others may take, but as for me give me liberty or give me death" Patrick Henry
> 
> "the tree of liberty needs to be watered at times with the blood of patriots and tyrants" Thomas Jefferson


The problem is we as a nation didn't say say what he said today sooner, now look at the flipping result...


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> The problem is we as a nation didn't say say what he said today sooner, now look at the flipping result...
> 
> View attachment 20769


It all sucks


----------



## Dave Hawk (Aug 9, 2016)

Unfortunately, we all know what he meant. His own mouth is going to make him lose the election. I am in favor of many of his ideas, especially the 2nd Ammendment, but this is all clouded by his ignorant speeches. I am a proud gun owning American, but he won't get my vote. Too unstable.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The 2nd Amendment ain't about duck hunting.
> It is to provide a mechanism to remove a tyrannical government.
> Will Hillary get elected? Will she curtail liberty and freedom as she has repeatedly promised?
> 
> ...


Remember folks who fought for the 2nd Ammendment Rights got back the right to purchase a handgun for folks living in the District of Columbia and a whole lot more.

Seems to me that they've done a much better job of rolling back BHO and the libs gn grabbing adgenda.

Think they'll just give up once the beast is in the white house. Not a chance


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Remember folks who fought for the 2nd Ammendment Rights got back the right to purchase a handgun for folks living in the District of Columbia and a whole lot more.
> 
> Seems to me that they've done a much better job of rolling back BHO and the libs gn grabbing adgenda.
> 
> Think they'll just give up once the beast is in the white house. Not a chance


If she wins, she will appoint a(or more) liberal judge to the Supreme Court. End of story.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Everyday I watch the news in the morning and am amazed at what comes out of his mouth. He needs to shut the "F" up. Take 2 seconds and think about what he's saying for once. 

I think GB is right that he really doesn't want to be president. Is Trump trying to sabotage is own campaign??


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> the Republican party left me a dozen years ago.
> I am a Constitutional conservative.


I am a conservative , as a matter of fact I view Rush Limbaugh as a moderate!!!!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess it depends on what you want it to mean... what he said could be viewed as;

the 2nd A folks have lots of political power

The 2A group might revolt

somebody from the 2A group might shoot her

of course hat you think he meant will be based on your political leaning


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Dave Hawk said:


> Unfortunately, we all know what he meant. His own mouth is going to make him lose the election. I am in favor of many of his ideas, especially the 2nd Ammendment, but this is all clouded by his ignorant speeches. I am a proud gun owning American, but he won't get my vote. Too unstable.


Giving speeches, good or bad, doesn't mean shit when it comes to Executive Leadership. Look at the current dipwad in office..


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

deleted


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Real Old Man said:


> Remember folks who fought for the 2nd Ammendment Rights got back the right to purchase a handgun for folks living in the District of Columbia and a whole lot more.
> 
> Seems to me that they've done a much better job of rolling back BHO and the libs gn grabbing adgenda.
> 
> Think they'll just give up once the beast is in the white house. Not a chance


Yeah I think that's what he said with fewer words.

All he that actually he said was:

"If she gets to pick her judges, nothing you can do folks. Although the Second Amendment people-maybe there is. I don't know."

Clintonistas: Don't treat this as a political misstep. It's an assassination threat, seriously upping the possibility of a national tragedy & crisis. Trump called for the assassination of Hillary Clinton during a rally in Wilmington on Tuesday

Secret Service: The Secret Service is aware of the comments made earlier this afternoon.

Trumpeters: WTF???

Thinking Americans: Dishonest Media just doesn't stop. It is never ending lies. Distortion. Corruption. Vilification of any anyone who supports the Constitution, free speech et al, including the right to bear arms and the fact that self defense is a basic human right, including as our founders intended against tyrannical governments.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Republican Party is its own embarrassment. They fold like cheap suits when it comes to delivering and standing up for what they claimed to do if elected, if they controlled the house, if they controlled the Senate and so on. If that is the party that represents you, you should be embarrassed by Trump. The Donald says a lot of things and stands his ground. He has balls vs typical RINOs that run for the high grass at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Republicant party is an embarASSment. I don't think Trump could make it worse. I mean, Ryno, Twit, Mclaime, ...etc. They have spent years with a majority in Conregress, catering to Soteros whims and wishes.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Why do traitors to the Republican Party keep sabotaging Trump. He won, the RINOs and libertarians within the party lost, and now those who expected party unity for themselves won't give it to Trump.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dave Hawk said:


> Unfortunately, we all know what he meant. His own mouth is going to make him lose the election. I am in favor of many of his ideas, especially the 2nd Ammendment, but this is all clouded by his ignorant speeches. I am a proud gun owning American, but he won't get my vote. Too unstable.


When Hillary is president, proudly embrace her as the one you wanted.

Trump is unstable? Yeah; that's the number one trait of multimillionaires and successful businessmen. You think he is unstable because of the way he speaks, right? What other evidence do you have?

Now, there are only two people who have a chance of winning, unfortunately. Now, pick the one you think is best. If you don't do your part to block Hillary, don't tell me crap about you being a "proud gun owning American."


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Trump isn't a lawyer. That should be good enough for anyone. The last guy we had that wasn't a lawyer was berated in many of the same ways by the media and lawyers.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

To me the most embarrassing thing is we as a culture have been lost, and perverted into a social network of meaninglessness. 

I have no party nor would I follow any politician these days. I simply do not trust any of them. My vote is for the return of a wholesome nation under God. Otherwise count me out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Trump isn't a lawyer. That should be good enough for anyone. The last guy we had that wasn't a lawyer was berated in many of the same ways by the media and lawyers.


Good point ...... I just wish it came with a guarantee.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

No matter who wins there will be some kind of conflict , LOCK & LOAD be ready for what ever comes our way .


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I listened to what he said, nothing about advocating an assassination of anyone, I took it as us 2nd Amendment people to get out the vote, there are those who will not vote in protest because Trump is not the PERFECT candidate, but then complain when Hillary gets elected, people need to suck it up, get over it and do the right thing....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Dave Hawk said:


> Unfortunately, we all know what he meant. His own mouth is going to make him lose the election. I am in favor of many of his ideas, especially the 2nd Ammendment, but this is all clouded by his ignorant speeches. I am a proud gun owning American, but he won't get my vote. Too unstable.


There are only two people in this race. Just two. One looks to abolish the 2nd and the other embraces it. Semantics and glossy oratory has given us the worst president in history and a husband of the beast for 8 years each!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I hope folks realize what is going on? While Trump has clear messages as to what he wishes to do as POTUS, Clinton does not other than Trump is unfit to be POTUS. This is why the media will continue to reach for stories to bash Trump all the way through until the GE. Clinton has no message as she would cement her loss if she disclosed one. Is she going to say that she would keep the country on the course that Obama has put the nation on? Hell no, as a majority of Americans feel the failure. Is she going to separate from Barry and say that the nation needs to go a different direction? Hell no.
She loses voters if she stand either way, voters that she can not afford to lose.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> If she wins, she will appoint a(or more) liberal judge to the Supreme Court. End of story.


With her record, she might have more of them killed so she pcan stack her own justices.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Media is in the bag for the Hag, anyone who doesn't realize this is a fool, complicit or both. Do your research, just bacause CNN, MSNBC/NBC, ABC, CBS or FNC says it does't mean its true and above all, watch HOW the story is reported. Reporting facts vs reporting opinion is two different things.

And by the way, have any of the big media companies reported about the real threats on Trumps life?
Media Freaks When Donald Trump Jokes About Gun Unity, Stays Silent When HIS Life Is Threatened | Heat Street


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Dave Hawk said:


> Unfortunately, we all know what he meant. His own mouth is going to make him lose the election. I am in favor of many of his ideas, especially the 2nd Ammendment, but this is all clouded by his ignorant speeches. I am a proud gun owning American, but he won't get my vote. Too unstable.


Thanks a heap for that Hillary vote.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Good point ...... I just wish it came with a guarantee.


No gaurantees in life.

By the way which agenda would anyone prefer congress stop over the next 4 years? Hilda's or trumps!


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Trump won my vote when he clinched the Republican nomination and Mrs Clinton won the Democratic nomination. 

I have two choices so I'm simply making the better choice with Trump. 

He does need to put a filter on that big mouth he has and it's time he quit running his campaign like a reality show, actually that's long over due. 

It's definitely embarrassing when he makes passive aggressive comments and then looks at the camera like " you're crazy " for inquiring about them. 
Either he thinks we are stupid or he's the one who is crazy. He really needs to STFU before some people decide not to even vote.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Trump won my vote when he clinched the Republican nomination and Mrs Clinton won the Democratic nomination.
> 
> I have two choices so I'm simply making the better choice with Trump.
> 
> ...


While I agree that Trump could do better being more selective at times with what he says and not getting sucked into the media manufactured conflicts, he is not a seasoned politician and became the GOP nominee because he was not afraid to speak the truth and be anti-PC. I like brutal honesty. I like that he is not a polished politician as he would be part of the problem.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion and Operator6, I understand both of your positions, and I seem to switch from one to the other frequently. Trump is not perfect, but how could any thinking voter want Clinton for president.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I've spoken with a variety of people about Trump and while everyone liked Trump over Clinton, we all had the same opinion about the over the top comments he makes. 
There are more appropriate ways to deliver your message. 

If he isn't careful he may alienate just enough people to tip the scales in her favor. 

He must get voters to the voting booth. I feel like at this point in the campaign he would be better suited to bring everyone together and concentrate on exposing Clintons poor record and the current administrations record and her part in it.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe Trump is a lot smarter than we give him credit for. Who are we all talking about right now, and it hasn't cost him a dime in advertising money.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe Trump is a lot smarter than we give him credit for. Who are we all talking about right now, and it hasn't cost him a dime in advertising money.


I certainly would not dismiss that. I have heard pundits say that Trump should stay on message and continue to point out Clintons flaws. Stop getting sidetracked and distracted by the media. No matter what the media or anyone else says, I think that Trump will win in November. Maybe I am naïve, but I am risking having some confidence that a majority of Americans have suffered the past 8 years, know what Clinton will bring and see Trump as an outsider that can bring change and certainly if worth the risk versus a well known criminal.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll take Trump's words over Hillary's actions....every day of the week.


----------



## mooosie (Mar 26, 2016)

Armed Iowa I'm really sorry you are embarrassed ! I for on was very happy with what he said ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

